# Using Borax for your laundry



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just made my first batch of homemade laundry detergent from the previous thread on this forum but need some help. Is Borax good for dark laundry as well as whites? What water temp do you wash on? I was reading that borax does not dissolve in cold water?


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

From what I understand it is basically oxyclean, which means it should be fine for using on colors. I don't know about the dissolving in cold water. I'd make the liquid so that everything is fully dissolved if you're concerned about it not doing well in cold water.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I use the 'wet' laundry recipie, yes- borax does not disolve well in cold water, some will run a little hot water in the washer with the soap, then when the borax is disolved then switch to cold.

With the wet, it works fine in cold water.
Borax will not hurt dark clothes.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I haven't had any trouble getting borax to disolve in cold water, so you may want to give it a try.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I thought I read that it dissolves in hot water better. So its fine to use w dark colors too. It just seemd some of my dark colors looked lighter after my first try of the "homemade detergent". I've never inspected my clothes so closely so they may have looked this way all along and never noticed.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

My laundry is washed in 1:1:2 borax/washing soda/ivory soap. I just use 1-2 Tbsp per load, and wash on warm. Works fine! I do use commercial stain lifters every now and then.


----------

